# Bug: No audio.



## jsmay311

My brother and I both have Model 3's. A few days ago he mentioned that he ran into a problem were he was getting zero audio from any of the speakers -- no music, no chimes, no beeps, no turn signal "clicks"... No nothing. Everything else seemed normal, but it was as if the speakers were simply disconnected. 
A scroll wheel reset didn't fix it. But it eventually went back to normal on its own after turning the car off.

Then today the same thing happened to me. Again a scroll wheel reset didn't fix it. I tried to submit a bug report at the time, but voice commands were non-functional. 
After turning the car off and leaving it and coming back a couple hours later, it had reverted back to normal operation.

I found a few sparse mentions in forums of similar (temporary) issues in S's and X's, but nothing specific to the Model 3 or specific to the last few days or recent software versions. Given that this happened to both of the only two Model 3 owners I know in a span of just a few days, it seems like an awfully big coincidence, so I'm wondering if there might be a bug introduced in a recent software update. (I believe we were both on 2018.42.3 when it happened.)

Anyone else run into the same problem, either recently or ever?


----------



## AndyB

I’m not sure if it’s related. However, my Model 3 currently has 2018.40.1. Shortly after the last update, I noticed that when playing music from my phone via Bluetooth, I’ve been having intermittent issues where be a crackle static sound. That sound is then followed by silence. After about 20-30 seconds, after which you can click play again (it seems to pause the music). This has happened on more than one phone so it’s not likely an issue with the phone.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Solution for no audio (besides waiting) is the 2 finger reset. Hold down both scroll wheels, the screen will go black, keep holding. The center of the screen will get a Tesla logo on it. Let go. The audio should work!


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Solution for no audio (besides waiting) is the 2 finger reset. Hold down both scroll wheels, the screen will go black, keep holding. The center of the screen will get a Tesla logo on it. Let go. The audio should work!


OP mention this did not work


----------



## Ed Hill

The audio system of my model 3 is the flakiest part of the car for me. Prior to v9, the audio would "shift" around in the car. When I would be listening to podcasts, the speakers would move from center to center-left and stuff like that. After v9, I get the crackle and then nothing for a few seconds (no turn signals, no radio, etc.) and then it would come back on. When it happens for me, I don't believe the music/podcast is paused, it continues playing while the sound is off. It can happen twice on my 20 minute commute on a bad day, or not happen at all.

Needing to reset the car every week doesn't feel like a real solution (as the problem just returns a day or two later).

I've recorded bug reports about it right after it has happened, but who knows how those reports are handled.


----------



## MelindaV

Ed Hill said:


> When I would be listening to podcasts, the speakers would move from center to center-left and stuff like that.


I think that has to do with the number of channels the podcast is recorded in


----------



## atomitod

I just encountered this phenomenon today myself. Rebooting didn’t make a difference for me either. Hoping it’s back to normal after leaving it for a while. Also on the 42.3 software.

Update: after being out of the car long enough to eat dinner, it was back to normal.


----------



## AndyB

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Solution for no audio (besides waiting) is the 2 finger reset. Hold down both scroll wheels, the screen will go black, keep holding. The center of the screen will get a Tesla logo on it. Let go. The audio should work!


Unfortunately I've tried that. In fact, I've also had a few times where the screen went black and then would reboot on its own


----------



## SanJoseM3

I had the exact same issue today. Version 2018.42.3 eb373a0. Audio completely dead, including turn signal clicks, music, chimes, etc.. Radio was turned to fm, and clicking on a streaming icon did not switch to it, it was stuck on the radio channel. Car was in Drive as I was driving. I did the wheel reset 3 times when stopped at red lights, that DID NOT fix the issue. Once home, I put the car in Park, exited, waited for the car to turn off, reentered the car and everything was back to normal. Never had an issue with the system before the latest update, had the car since June 1st.


----------



## jsmay311

Happened again this morning.


----------



## Ed Hill

Is there a recommended way to report / handle these types of issues, I know of 3 ways of reporting this and none of them seem like the correct approach and was wondering what others think:

1) use the bug report features (no feedback, cuts you off, works poorly, I'm not convinced this even works as flakey as it seems)

2) Call or take the car to the service center, I live 300 miles away from my service center, and I suspect this is purely a software problem since the behavior has changed between the 39.x and 42.x versions of the software. I have not done this, should I - do people have good luck

3) Report feedback through the tesla.com web site. I did this and they just brushed me off and told me to contact the service center.

People talk about the car being more like software with OTA updates, it would be nice if there was a bug tracking site where I could just see that this issue was logged and acknowledged.


----------



## pcenginefx

AndyB said:


> I'm not sure if it's related. However, my Model 3 currently has 2018.40.1. Shortly after the last update, I noticed that when playing music from my phone via Bluetooth, I've been having intermittent issues where be a crackle static sound. That sound is then followed by silence. After about 20-30 seconds, after which you can click play again (it seems to pause the music). This has happened on more than one phone so it's not likely an issue with the phone.


I didn't get the OP issue but I got this one where the audio would just cut out while playing my music from my phone (no car sounds either) and after like 20-30 seconds it all comes back. On 42.3 currently.


----------



## Dave EV

I had this issue twice on 42.2 and now twice on 42.4. The trigger seems to be if the screen is slow to turn on and goes through a boot-up process when getting into the car, then the sound will not work once it does boot up.

The fix is to go to the service menu and power-off while in park. You don't have to do the full power-off where you wait 3+ minutes and then open the door, just a quick power-off, wait 10 seconds and hit the brake pedal or open a door and sound will work again. This bug is pretty annoying.


----------



## alcedes

Yup, i've had this happen twice now on 42.4, both times had to power down via the menu to get it back.


----------



## HughManatee

I just got this issue yesterday as well, on 42.3. It just got into single digit temps in MN. when i left work and got to the car, the handle worked normally (walk up unlock from the phone). However, the screen was completely black, and would not turn on even when i tried using the card, putting foot on the brake, etc. I tried to wake it up from the app, and it woke up and was drivable, but the audio would not work (all music, turn signals, etc just like above). I did the scroll wheel reboot (nothing), then the scroll wheel and brake reboot (nothing). Called roadside non-emergency, the hold wait time for non-emergency was 1.5 hours. Drove home with no audio, it was very weird (especially the turn signals). Even the microphone wouldn't work for bug reports (just kept blinking quickly to green then back to grey in .5 seconds). 

Strangely enough, as soon as i got home i plugged it in to the UMC, and BOOM, full audio immediately returned. Immediately (and i was not on WIFI at the time or anything). I thought it might be a cold thing, but this thread is making me think it's something else.


----------



## jsmay311

HughManatee said:


> I just got this issue yesterday as well, on 42.3. It just got into single digit temps in MN. when i left work and got to the car, the handle worked normally (walk up unlock from the phone). However, the screen was completely black, and would not turn on even when i tried using the card, putting foot on the brake, etc. I tried to wake it up from the app, and it woke up and was drivable, but the audio would not work (all music, turn signals, etc just like above). I did the scroll wheel reboot (nothing), then the scroll wheel and brake reboot (nothing). Called roadside non-emergency, the hold wait time for non-emergency was 1.5 hours. Drove home with no audio, it was very weird (especially the turn signals). Even the microphone wouldn't work for bug reports (just kept blinking quickly to green then back to grey in .5 seconds).
> 
> Strangely enough, as soon as i got home i plugged it in to the UMC, and BOOM, full audio immediately returned. Immediately (and i was not on WIFI at the time or anything). I thought it might be a cold thing, but this thread is making me think it's something else.


I can confirm that doing a "power off" (under the "Safety & Security"menu) while in park does the trick.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 350VDC

HughManatee said:


> I just got this issue yesterday as well, on 42.3. It just got into single digit temps in MN. when i left work and got to the car, the handle worked normally (walk up unlock from the phone). However, the screen was completely black, and would not turn on even when i tried using the card, putting foot on the brake, etc. I tried to wake it up from the app, and it woke up and was drivable, but the audio would not work (all music, turn signals, etc just like above).


Mine did exactly the same thing when it was really cold here in Dallas for 2 days.


----------



## ColoDriver

Mine has done it twice, the full reboot from the menu fixed it. My car is on 42.3 like most everyone else here. I tried opening a bug and just scheduled a service request too, but since it's most likely a software problem we'll probably have to wait for an OTA bug fix release.


----------



## Jay79

Ditto, I lost audio once in the week I've owned my car. Although the soft reboot from the steering wheel controls worked, bug reports never works for me. I hit the mic button an say bug report and it doesn't appear to do anything. Oh well...lol


----------



## garsh

Jay79 said:


> I hit the mic button an say bug report and it doesn't appear to do anything. Oh well...lol


If you say "bug report" and then wait for something to happen, you're going to be disappointed.

You have to say everything together, like "bug report audio just disappeared". Then if you wait you'll see the car's word recognition figure out what you just said, then it will display a thank you for the report.


----------



## Jay79

garsh said:


> If you say "bug report" and then wait for something to happen, you're going to be disappointed.
> 
> You have to say everything together, like "bug report audio just disappeared". Then if you wait you'll see the car's word recognition figure out what you just said, then it will display a thank you for the report.


Ahh ok, I wonder if it caught the cursing that came directly afterwards when i thought it didn't work..lol


----------



## Ksb466

On this particular bug, no audio in the car whatsoever, the microphone won’t work. So can’t submit a bug report. Have to power off and on first then submit once everything is normal.


----------



## ColoDriver

It happened to me again this weekend. I left the car, went to a movie then started the climate control from my phone when the movie was over. When I got in the car the radio came on and everything was back to normal. Hopefully this is fixed in v9.44.


----------



## CactusOne

Having the same issue..the steering wheel reset does not fix the problem for me..BUT completely powering off the car does..go to the security screen and power off the car for a few minutes then press on the brake pedal to turn back on...this is the only way I have been able to fix the “mute bug’.


----------



## Jay79

Have you guys experienced Slacker not playing the correct song? I was showing a group of friend the Model 3 a few days ago and it burned with two different group rides. Tried multiple times and a few resets and it still didn't work. It would go to the radio station of that song instead of playing the song.


----------



## Gandeldore

I'm sitting in my car right now. Last night I got a New pixel 3 and paired it, no problem. This morning, no sounds, exactly as described. Restart of the screen didn't work. The drive home with no sounds - even turn signals - was weird. I parked and was calling Tesla support and sat on hold for a few minutes and gave up, disconnected the call. As if on cue, the seats moved to parked position and the audio kicked in. Maybe there is something with the Bluetooth connection to my phone? Or just really lucky timing it started working exactly when I hung up? But, thought I'd share my experience. I'm on 42.4


----------



## garsh

Jay79 said:


> It would go to the radio station of that song instead of playing the song.


My understanding is that this is all it ever does. If the song you requested happens to be the first on the "station", then you just happened to get lucky.


----------



## Milo

Had this happen today. 

Two-finger reset - fail. 
Two-finger plus brake reset - fail. 
Turn off car via menu, wait two minutes, then depress brake to restart - success. 

Caveat: N=1.


----------



## jsmay311

This s*** keeps happening to me. Twice in the last 2 days. And it's now happened to me on 3 different software versions. What a PITA.


----------



## Dave EV

Had this happen again yesterday - now on 46.2 from 42.4, so 46.2 did not to fix it. Have had the slow screen boot up twice now on 46.2 when entering the car, too. Need to perform a full power off to see if that helps at all.


----------



## Robin97405

Had it happen today. Screen reset didn’t work, but opening and closing door did.


----------



## jsmay311

Robin97405 said:


> Had it happen today. Screen reset didn't work, but opening and closing door did.


How long did you wait after doing the Power Off before hitting the brake pedal to turn it back on?

I've had it fail to work once or twice when I turned it back on really quickly, like <5 seconds. But I've never had it fail if I waited >10 seconds or so.

[Edit: Oh, wait... by "screen reset" did you mean just holding down the scroll wheels? If so, that's known to never fix this issue.]


----------



## Dave EV

Robin97405 said:


> Had it happen today. Screen reset didn't work, but opening and closing door did.


What firmware version? I just updated to 2018.48.12.1 tonight, hoping this will fix it.


----------



## giguy

My situation is even worse-no audio, total connectivity to NAV system, no sound from turn signals, no phone connectivity-very annoying. Does NOT reset with scroll reset. I keep being told that it is firmware and that it will corrected when I get v 52- now on v 48, but no one know when new version available!! How can anyone go anywhere and not have advantage of knowing where superchargers are, distances to them, entire NAV system, as well as no use of audio!!!???


----------



## ColoDriver

@giguy,

That's the same bug: no audio at all. No blinkers, no collision warning, no radio, nothing. Navigation works but cellular connectivity may not, so you should get your location on the map but probably can't get directions or show supercharger status. Doing the full power-off reset from the screen (not the two-button reset on the steering wheel) waiting for the car to fully power down (listen for the fan to shutoff) seems to reset the right systems.

I just got 48 last night so not enough time for the issue to reoccur. Have you seen the issue with 48?


----------



## ColoDriver

Well, unfortunately I answered my own question: this is NOT fixed in build 48. Had occur twice on Friday, both times I had limited cellular access, so I think the issue might be related.

Still waiting for a fix. :-(


----------



## Rondal5000

Took the car in to a SC. The amplifier was not working due to water had contacted the wiring. The water issue i had noticed but didn't connect the two issues. I had noticed that when I opened the truck lid water (~1-2 TBSP) landed on the rear passenger side. This was not from water passing the gasket either. It dripped from under opening area. SC could not find the leak. They ordered a new amp.


----------



## jsmay311

Rondal5000 said:


> Took the car in to a SC. The amplifier was not working due to water had contacted the wiring. The water issue i had noticed but didn't connect the two issues. I had noticed that when I opened the truck lid water (~1-2 TBSP) landed on the rear passenger side. This was not from water passing the gasket either. It dripped from under opening area. SC could not find the leak. They ordered a new amp.


Was your car behaving the same as others are describing in this thread? 
I.e., was the audio not working only intermittently, and would powering off /restarting the car reliably fix it?

I ask because, at first blush, a water-induced hardware problem with the amp does not seem like a plausible explanation for the behavior that everyone else is reporting in this thread.


----------



## Rondal5000

You are correct i should have put this in a more appropriate thread.


----------



## jsmay311

I finally got a response to an email that I sent to Tesla customer support about this issue a couple weeks ago, and they asked that I call them next time it happens so they can investigate/troubleshoot. 

But it hasn’t happened to me in a few days, so maybe if it happens to someone else, you could call. 
(877) 798-3752


----------



## Dave EV

ColoDriver said:


> Well, unfortunately I answered my own question: this is NOT fixed in build 48. Had occur twice on Friday, both times I had limited cellular access, so I think the issue might be related.


Can confirm that 2018.48.12.1 still has the bug.

Really annoying issue and makes backing out of parking spots a lot harder when you're in a hurry. And then you find out that you don't have audio after going down the road, so if you want audio you have to stop and power off for 5 seconds. At least sometimes you can get away with doing that at a stop-light.


----------



## MisterL

Anyone else having this issue with the 2018 Dual Motor Model 3? I took delivery late Sept 2018, Atlanta, Ga.
I’m running firmware version 9 2018.48.12.1.
Every other time I wake the car, I notice that there is no sound coming from the radio. My first check is to turn on a blinker and find if there is the audible sound present. Usually it is not. At this point, Bluetooth thru the cellphone streaming does not play through the car nor does the streaming or local radio play any sounds through the cars speakers. I first do a reset from the steering wheel, reboot and this has no effect. It’s fairly random but it has me checking the sound in the car before I can leave the driveway, or face driving the entire trip with no sound in the vehicle at all.
To resolve the issue I have to get out of the car, had to do this in the rain recently, get out of the car, wait maybe 30 seconds or move far enough away from the car that it locks itself, then I come back and open the car and that usually resets it. I’ve been in situations where people were riding with me and it wasn’t the best look I have to admit. This happens to me on average every 1 out of 3 times I get in the car. 
Anyone, Anyone, Bueller, Bueller?


----------



## Karl Sun

So you got a Microsoft car?


----------



## plankeye

Use the UI power off to reset the sound. I have to do it several times a week . Hopefully it will be fixed someday.


----------



## Dangermouse

Just happened to me today, but for the first time. Fixed itself after I got out of the car for a bit.

Funny...once. Will see if it happens again.


----------



## jsmay311

jsmay311 said:


> I finally got a response to an email that I sent to Tesla customer support about this issue a couple weeks ago, and they asked that I call them next time it happens so they can investigate/troubleshoot.
> 
> But it hasn't happened to me in a few days, so maybe if it happens to someone else, you could call.
> (877) 798-3752


Yesterday it happened again, so I called Tesla per their request. The person who answered wasn't aware of the issue and put me on hold to do some research, after which he said he couldn't do anything over the phone and asked me to make an appointment with a mobile repair tech to come out and pull my vehicle logs, which I agreed to.

I guess I'll report back if I learn anything further.


----------



## jsmay311

Update: After providing the local mobile service coordinator guy with a few specific times/days when this had happened in my car so that they could analyze the vehicle logs (which were pulled remotely, apparently), he then talked with a Tesla engineer about the issue who said that it was a known issue and would be addressed with an upcoming software fix. So encouraging news.

Hopefully this fix rolls out soon, as it's been happening to me with daily frequency lately.


----------



## Dave EV

jsmay311 said:


> Hopefully this fix rolls out soon, as it's been happening to me with daily frequency lately.


Try doing a Power Off, but leave the car off for at least 3 minutes before turning it back on. That seems to resolve the problem for longer than just doing a Power Off for 5 seconds.


----------



## jsmay311

Dave EV said:


> Try doing a Power Off, but leave the car off for at least 3 minutes before turning it back on. That seems to resolve the problem for longer than just doing a Power Off for 5 seconds.


I struggle to imagine why that would be any more effective than leaving the car off for multiple hours like I do several times a day.

Turning it off for 5 seconds fixes it for the remainder of the trip, which is all I'm looking for when I'm in the middle of a drive with no audio.


----------



## jsmay311

A mobile service tech came out to work on an unrelated issue, but he also said he pushed a software update to my car that should fix it. (It was 2018.50, although I could’ve sworn I was already on that version.)

Regardless, I installed it, but it didn’t fix the issue.


----------



## Dave EV

jsmay311 said:


> I struggle to imagine why that would be any more effective than leaving the car off for multiple hours like I do several times a day.


The Power Off button does not do the same thing as exiting the car and locking it.

Think of the Power Off and waiting 3-minutes as physically turning off your laptop and pulling the battery out. Power Off and waiting 5-seconds is like rebooting. Two-button restart is like logging out of your user account and back in.

When you get out of the car and lock it, the car doesn't actually turn everything off - it puts as many systems as possible into sleep to save power, but it does not turn everything off. For example, it will leave the cellular radio and associated electronics on so that you can remotely connect to the car. It leaves the screen in standby - so it can turn on instantly when you get in.


----------



## jsmay311

Dave EV said:


> The Power Off button does not do the same thing as exiting the car and locking it.
> 
> Think of the Power Off and waiting 3-minutes as physically turning off your laptop and pulling the battery out. Power Off and waiting 5-seconds is like rebooting. Two-button restart is like logging out of your user account and back in.
> 
> When you get out of the car and lock it, the car doesn't actually turn everything off - it puts as many systems as possible into sleep to save power, but it does not turn everything off. For example, it will leave the cellular radio and associated electronics on so that you can remotely connect to the car. It leaves the screen in standby - so it can turn on instantly when you get in.


In this theory, does the Power Off have to be done while experiencing the no-audio bug, or can it be done at any time?

What about manually powering off while the door is open and then exiting the car / closing the door? Would this have the same the assumed benefit?


----------



## Dave EV

jsmay311 said:


> In this theory, does the Power Off have to be done while experiencing the no-audio bug, or can it be done at any time?


You can power off any time you want, as long as the car is parked.



jsmay311 said:


> What about manually powering off while the door is open and then exiting the car / closing the door? Would this have the same the assumed benefit?


Opening a door cancels the power off, just like pressing the brake pedal as far as I've seen, but I haven't tried closing the door after a power off to see what happens. My car is doing the no-audio bug right now, I guess I'll try it.


----------



## @gravityrydr

jsmay311 said:


> My brother and I both have Model 3's. A few days ago he mentioned that he ran into a problem were he was getting zero audio from any of the speakers -- no music, no chimes, no beeps, no turn signal "clicks"... No nothing. Everything else seemed normal, but it was as if the speakers were simply disconnected.
> A scroll wheel reset didn't fix it. But it eventually went back to normal on its own after turning the car off.


I've had that happen a couple of times. Cleared up after I got out, locked then re-entered.


----------



## jsmay311

Dave EV said:


> Try doing a Power Off, but* leave the car off for at least 3 minutes before turning it back on*. That seems to resolve the problem for longer than just doing a Power Off for 5 seconds.





jsmay311 said:


> I struggle to imagine why that would be any more effective than leaving the car off for multiple hours like I do several times a day.


As I suspected, waiting longer after doing the Power Off doesn't do any good.

I had the no-audio bug strike last night when leaving work. Just for sh*ts, per this recommendation, I pulled over, powered off, and then sat for 3.5 minutes in a cold dark car before restarting.

Then the bug struck again on the very next drive (this morning). So I'll go back to doing the 5-second Power Off fix.


----------



## Dave EV

Yeah - it does seem that at least with 2018.48.12.1, it doesn't seem that the extended power off helps as I also did it again yesterday, or something else is going on. I'm trying the super-extended power-off now by closing the car with the driver's side window open, leaning in through the window pushing on the seat and brake pedal with my hands to wake the car back up, then power-off.

I've had the no-audio bug pop up more in the last couple days than the last couple weeks. Really annoying bug. Even without the no-audio bug portion, just the slow screen turn-on makes driving away very annoying if you need to close a garage door, use the backup camera or enter navigation directions.


----------



## RobPDX

I have this happen quite often, maybe 1-2 times a week. I find if I pull over, get out of he car, lock it on my phone and then start over it cures the problem for that trip. The steering wheel reset does nothing. It sure what to do as it’s so unpredictable and intermittent there seems to be no point in taking it in as it won’t be a problem when I am there.


----------



## jsmay311

RobPDX said:


> I have this happen quite often, maybe 1-2 times a week. I find if I pull over, get out of he car, lock it on my phone and then start over it cures the problem for that trip. The steering wheel reset does nothing. It sure what to do as it's so unpredictable and intermittent there seems to be no point in taking it in as it won't be a problem when I am there.


See the earlier posts about this... You don't need to get out of the car. Just put it in Park, do a *"Power Off"* via the touchscreen (under "Safety & Security"), *then wait ~5 seconds* before pressing the brake pedal to turn the car back on.


----------



## Sumiguchi

Dave EV said:


> I had this issue twice on 42.2 and now twice on 42.4. The trigger seems to be if the screen is slow to turn on and goes through a boot-up process when getting into the car, then the sound will not work once it does boot up.
> 
> The fix is to go to the service menu and power-off while in park. You don't have to do the full power-off where you wait 3+ minutes and then open the door, just a quick power-off, wait 10 seconds and hit the brake pedal or open a door and sound will work again. This bug is pretty annoying.


I've had this problem show up a dozen or more times and the fix that works for me is to hop out of the car, lock the doors from the app, then hop back in the car...usually does the trick and only takes 20 seconds


----------



## Dave EV

I'll probably jinx myself, but since getting 2018.50.6, I have not had the no-audio bug. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Lgkahn

Locking.,.power of.nothing is.fixing it for.me . Popping from rear speakers , no sub woofer and mic not workong. Happened immediately after hanging up from phone call.


----------



## rxlawdude

Lgkahn said:


> Locking.,.power of.nothing is.fixing it for.me . Popping from rear speakers , no sub woofer and mic not workong. Happened immediately after hanging up from phone call.


BINGO!!!! Exactly the same symptoms as mine. Started a couple of days ago. The "popping," if you move your balance to rear speakers and have the system on music, you'll hear is "motorboating" audio content.


----------



## EarlyBuyer

jsmay311 said:


> My brother and I both have Model 3's. A few days ago he mentioned that he ran into a problem were he was getting zero audio from any of the speakers -- no music, no chimes, no beeps, no turn signal "clicks"... No nothing. Everything else seemed normal, but it was as if the speakers were simply disconnected.
> A scroll wheel reset didn't fix it. But it eventually went back to normal on its own after turning the car off.
> 
> Then today the same thing happened to me. Again a scroll wheel reset didn't fix it. I tried to submit a bug report at the time, but voice commands were non-functional.
> After turning the car off and leaving it and coming back a couple hours later, it had reverted back to normal operation.
> 
> I found a few sparse mentions in forums of similar (temporary) issues in S's and X's, but nothing specific to the Model 3 or specific to the last few days or recent software versions. Given that this happened to both of the only two Model 3 owners I know in a span of just a few days, it seems like an awfully big coincidence, so I'm wondering if there might be a bug introduced in a recent software update. (I believe we were both on 2018.42.3 when it happened.)
> 
> Anyone else run into the same problem, either recently or ever?


I had this exact issue throughout a 2-hour drive tonight. I'm on version 2018.50.6


----------



## Dave EV

Lgkahn said:


> Locking.,.power of.nothing is.fixing it for.me . Popping from rear speakers , no sub woofer and mic not workong. Happened immediately after hanging up from phone call.





rxlawdude said:


> BINGO!!!! Exactly the same symptoms as mine. Started a couple of days ago. The "popping," if you move your balance to rear speakers and have the system on music, you'll hear is "motorboating" audio content.


This is not the same bug as described in this thread. That's something completely different.

FWIW, since 2018.50.6, I still have not had the "no-audio" bug, though I still have had the "screen slow to turn on" when getting in issue, though it seems to happen less frequently and when it is slow, most of the time it's just slightly slow instead of having to wait for a full reboot of the screen.


----------



## RobPDX

IVe been getting this for months, even with the latest update there there is no audio from the phone, turn signals, radio, nothing. If I open the Tesla app, even while driving and unlock then relock the car it almost always fixes it. If not if I pull over and get out of the car, lock it, then open it again 99% of the time that fixes it too. Wish I knew how to predict it, I can go three weeks with no issues then it will happen 5 times in one day. Frustrating.


----------



## jsmay311

Lgkahn said:


> Locking.,.power of.nothing is.fixing it for.me . Popping from rear speakers , no sub woofer and mic not workong. Happened immediately after hanging up from phone call.


Pretty sure this is a distinct issue from the one I (and many others in this thread) are describing.

Our issue has no popping from the speakers. There's no audio whatsoever from the time you start the car. And powering off for a few seconds and restarting fixes it every time.


----------



## Dave EV

Dave EV said:


> FWIW, since 2018.50.6, I still have not had the "no-audio" bug


I jinxed myself, of course I encountered the no-audio bug a few hours after this post, so the bug still exists.


----------



## fajitamondays

I just took delivery of my M3 five days ago, and ran into issues with the touchscreen freezing up, and going into reboot cycles. Sometimes, when it rebooted, I would experience the no-audio symptoms noted in this thread. Ultimately, Tesla determined I need a new MCU/computer unit (see attached). I don't even have my permanent license plates yet! For a point of reference, my M3 has a build date of 12/2018 (Specifically, Dec 31, 2018 according to my delivery specialist when I took delivery), and 2018.50.6 software. The factory workers must have started the party early that day, and forgot to connect something properly.


----------



## Akml

I think I have gone thru all prevuous posts about the loss of audio. I had the problem sometimes before the most recent Dog Mode and Fart Easter Egg, 2019.8.1 update. I have been sitting in my Model 3 (delivered 5/3/2018) for 3 hours trying everything, and also watching the car reboot itself over and over again. Seemed to stabilize then I tried power off from the car menu and now it is stuck in a loop. It is like a child that knows something is wrong and is trying but can not fix it.
I would note that the audio commands also have stopped working. And there is the problem of black screen when I get in the car.
I have set up my phone as a hotspot so the car has WiFi so it may think it can get help from the mothership more easily. I have an appointment for April 3 from mobile tech (Burbank).
It is a bit scary that an audio bug could make me doubt whether the car can function (lots of screen going black and then Tesla symbol then black again). But seems like other functions are unaffected.
All streaming/radio/etc. seems accessible but will not play.
I feel like the other posts are like medieval scholars debating ways to change the weather. Sometimes they work, but really we have no power to actually cure the ghost in the machine.
Ok now my phone is drained.


----------



## Dave EV

Akml, you have a different bug.

FWIW, Since 2019.5.15, have not had the no-audio bug. I've had some other bugs (no-bass, no/slow-backup camera) since then, but those are much less annoying than the no-audio bug which has been bugging me since last summer.


----------



## Dave EV

So the no-audio bug had no reoccurred since 2019.5.15 as previously mentioned.

Yesterday, I got 2019.8.3 and today, the no-audio bug came back. However, rebooting the screen brought audio back, unless previously where powering off the car was required. Hopefully this isn't a regression and this was a one-off!


----------



## Lgkahn

i had audio today but mic was not working.


----------



## ChristianZ

Lgkahn said:


> Locking.,.power of.nothing is.fixing it for.me . Popping from rear speakers , no sub woofer and mic not workong. Happened immediately after hanging up from phone call.


I have this bug. I have to move the audio to the front center speaker position to stop the popping sound from the back. I have version 2019.8.5. 
Has anyone been able to fix it?
I tried both reboots and nothing...


----------



## ChristianZ

rxlawdude said:


> BINGO!!!! Exactly the same symptoms as mine. Started a couple of days ago. The "popping," if you move your balance to rear speakers and have the system on music, you'll hear is "motorboating" audio content.


Hi, did you find a way to get it fixed??


----------



## MelindaV

ChristianZ said:


> Hi, did you find a way to get it fixed??


try this post:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...g-car-in-the-morning.11263/page-4#post-226221

(I posted directly after this, including an audio file, but after my car sat for a while, next time I went out to it, the amp reset itself without needing to unplug it).


----------

